

Ask HN: For companies with 2+ founders, how did you split equity? - dclaysmith

And ideally, what is each person's role in the company. Have most co-founders simply split equity 50%/50%?
======
stray
Split evenly. How could it be any other way without silently communicating
that one cofounder is more valuable than another?

~~~
freerobby
What if one cofounder _is_ more valuable than another?

~~~
code
Then you split according to value and what can be agreed upon. It's not always
natural to have or assume even splits.

